# ramblings of a saintly sinner



## Devas la Morte (Nov 18, 2007)

Dak was thirsty.
His mouth contained no saliva, only a lump of sand that was vaguely moist.
His legs were full of a tiresome ache that was beyond tired.
Dak silently thanked his monastic training for letting him endure the desert.
At least in Limbo he could have concentrated really hard and make some water materialize from the chaos engulfing the monastery.
-Hoy! Gith! Gimme some water!-
Dak frowned in irritation.The half-demon mercenary he had hired was starting to really get on his nerves. Not only he routinely confused Dak's race, the githzerai, with their sworn enemies, the githyanki, he had also finished all of his water the day before, and had not stopped complaining about it for a second.
-No,I will NOT give you any water.You should have thought about it before you finished yours.-
-What!? But you gave some to the elf!!-
-That's different. He has his draconic mount to worry about. Plus, your demonic status will help you fiend off the ravages of thirst, am I correct?-
The cambion grumbled something incoherent and kept on marching. Appealing to his ego was almost too easy at times.
-Hey, is there something out there?- shouted Liadon atop his mount.
-It seems there's a cluster of rocks.-
-Then there might be a spring!Let's go!-
The elf and the githzerai were hard pressed to follow him.
***​At the center of the rock grouping they fould what appeared to be a very good-looking human, shackled to the boulders. His clothes were made of silk,and looked very expensive...a pity that they had been tattered by the elements. With a grin, the man addressed the monk.
-If you want to speak, keep your voice down. There's monsters in the sand.-
Dak was confused. Who was this human, and why was he chained to the rocks? He was about to question him when the half-fiend interrupted him.
-Just who the *HELL*  are you?-
-I could ask you the same question.Anyways, if ye fine fiends can unhand me of these manacles, I'll be in your debt ya know? So why don't ya free me, pretty-please with a please on top?-
The scaled warrior was so overcome by fury that every fiber of his body was shaking.Dak had never seen the armoured beast so angry.
-I will free you.I have tasted inprisonment; it is not something I wish upon anybody.-
While the elf dropped to the earth-well,sand- the canbion stared at him,incredulous.
-Are you out of your mind?- 
-Naa.the fine lad can't be all bad ya see! He's helpin' me! that surely means he's a saint! A martyr! A lord! Now just be careful, we dinnae want taa much noise now?-
*CLAAANG* 
Releasing the manacles had produced a defeaning sound, which echoed across the flat expanse of the desert. For a second, hoping against hope, the group looked at each other.
Then scorpions the size of a horse erupted from the ground, spraying sand in waves.


----------

